# Raintree Vacation Club New Owner Acknowledgement



## grupp (Nov 5, 2013)

I was intending on taking over the ownership of a Raintree Vacation Club contract from the current owner (160,000 points).   However, as part of the transfer Raintree required me to sign a New Owner Acknowledgement. The acknowledgement contained the following wording:

*New Member understands that the RVC Membership is for the exclusive use of the undersigned, but that the undersigned may authorize use of the RVC Membership by immediate family members provided that the applicable guest certificate fee has been paid by New Member to RVC. New Member agrees and acknowledges that any reservation made by New Member through the RVC reservation system may not be rented for commercial purposes under any circumstances.​*
This wording differs significantly form what is stated in the Member Directory, which states:

*​You can make an Internal Exchange and gift it to an immediate family member without having to purchase a guest certificate. You may also purchase a guest certificate and give it to anyone you choose.*​ 
I also called Member Services and said I would not have to pay a guest fee for a family member and could give it to whoever I wanted if I paid a guest fee.

I have no idea if they intend to enforce the wording in the New Owner Acknowledgement, but felt it could make the ownership too restrictive if enforced and I decided against taking over the membership.  My intend was to use the time for myself and family and occasionally rent unused time, but seems this would not be allowed *if* they were to enforce these conditions.

Just curious what others think about this New Member Acknowledgement and if I maybe I was being too paranoid about taking the contact under these restrictions.

Gary


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 5, 2013)

grupp said:


> I was intending on taking over the ownership of a Raintree Vacation Club contract from the current owner (160,000 points).   However, as part of the transfer Raintree required me to sign a New Owner Acknowledgement. The acknowledgement contained the following wording:
> 
> *New Member understands that the RVC Membership is for the exclusive use of the undersigned, but that the undersigned may authorize use of the RVC Membership by immediate family members provided that the applicable guest certificate fee has been paid by New Member to RVC. New Member agrees and acknowledges that any reservation made by New Member through the RVC reservation system may not be rented for commercial purposes under any circumstances.​*
> This wording differs significantly form what is stated in the Member Directory, which states:
> ...



Before the credit collapse I believe DRI had a deal on the table to acquire Raintree. Recently in the exchange threads here on TUG a member posted a certain Raintree resort is no longer available to RCI members. 

This change in owner acknowledgement looks more like DRI's policy towards guests and DRI's THE Club is exclusively I.I. I'm wondering I'd there is another deal in the works for DRI to acquire Raintree and this time around it's being kept quite?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Nov 5, 2013)

dougp26364 said:


> Before the credit collapse I believe DRI had a deal on the table to acquire Raintree. Recently in the exchange threads here on TUG a member posted a certain Raintree resort is no longer available to RCI members.
> 
> This change in owner acknowledgement looks more like DRI's policy towards guests and DRI's THE Club is exclusively I.I. I'm wondering I'd there is another deal in the works for DRI to acquire Raintree and this time around it's being kept quite?



Cloobeck does have a stash of money burning a hole in his pocket.  

*****

After Raintree rolled out their joke of an on-line reservation system, I actually sent a note to Cloobeck, tongue-in-cheek begging him to resurrect the Raintree takeover.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Nov 5, 2013)

Two other things I found out after I had someone transfer his Raintree to me:

1) If I decide to give it to someone else, it is $499 transfer fee. YIKES!
2) I can not transfer the membership to anyone in the first 365 days of ownership.

TS


----------



## boatnut (Nov 15, 2013)

*Please advise*



dougp26364 said:


> "Recently in the exchange threads here on TUG a member posted a certain Raintree resort is no longer available to RCI members."


 
Which resort?  Link to thread? 

If it is Whiski Jack in Whistler, much more to the story. I am an owner there and somewhat familiar with the changes that have occurred and why.


----------

